# Pork cushion meat.  Fat content?



## worktogthr (Apr 1, 2016)

I have looked around the internet and I couldn't find any info about the actual fat content of pork cushion meat.   Everything I read said it is leaner than Pork butt.  Just curious as I can get it for a good price and I want to mess around with some sausage!

Thanks!

-Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2016)

You mess around with sausage?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I bet Nepas would know, why not PM him.

Al


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Apr 1, 2016)

Resturant has it everyday for $1.14 a pound....never used it.....interested in what the discussion uncovers


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 1, 2016)

I have used it for sausage and it works good. Not sure what the % of fat is but for the money I decided to try it and liked it.


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 1, 2016)

torp3t3d0 said:


> Resturant has it everyday for $1.14 a pound....never used it.....interested in what the discussion uncovers



That's why I was interested.  I can't pass up cheap meat haha


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 1, 2016)

bmudd14474 said:


> I have used it for sausage and it works good. Not sure what the % of fat is but for the money I decided to try it and liked it.



I read online somewhere that it's about 13% fat (not sure how reliable that is) and for health reasons I'm always trying to go leaner than the 80/20 range that a pork butt gives.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 1, 2016)

From Nutrition Labels...4oz (113.4g) portion has 13g Fat. So if I am figurin' right that is 14.74%. I imagine you can drop that with a good trimming if you want Looow Fat Sausage. 15% Fat in sausage should still be pretty good...JJ


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 2, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> From Nutrition Labels...4oz (113.4g) portion has 13g Fat. So if I am figurin' right that is 14.74%. I imagine you can drop that with a good trimming if you want Looow Fat Sausage. 15% Fat in sausage should still be pretty good...JJ



Thanks Chef!  13% is just about perfect for what I'm looking for.  That's abot the same percentage I got from going half butt half loin (rib end) and it makes for some good sausage.  Of course leaner than 20% but still good if not overcooked.


----------



## floridasteve (Apr 2, 2016)

I have smoked several cushions.  I treat them just like pork butt and cook to 200 then probe for tenderness.  There is no fat cap, so the pulled meat is a not  quite as moist, but a good finishing sauce takes care of that.  I like them for the size.  Only two of us here.  I get them in a packet of 3 for about the same price at Gordans.

*however, my favorite use is to cure them and then smoke for pulled ham!  This really works great!*


----------



## oregon smoker (Apr 3, 2016)

i use the cut for sausage quite often instead of shoulder. we find the fat content to be just fine as is, but i admit some sausage we make i have been known to add a bit of fat. they also make for outstanding Sammi meat after curing and then smoking (sliced thin) goes great with some good smoked cheese 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------

